# Looking For New Style Dark Eldar, loads of stuff to trade



## grail79 (Apr 2, 2010)

hi everyone 

i`ve decided to start a dark eldar army and i am after any of the following

Kabalite Warriors.
Wyches.
Hellions.
Reaver Jetbikes.
Raiders.
Ravagers.
Clawed Fiend.
Beastmaster.
Razorwing flock.
Khymera.

i know that i`m pushing it with these as the`ve not been out that long but i know their must be someone out their that got them but changed their mind.
i would prefer unpainted or under coated but will consider painted models as well 
i have loads to trade including 
flames of war stuff (US and German)
WHFB chaos,empire, dwarfs
Necromunda cawdor and delaque gangers
40k sisters of battle, orks, OOP grey knights
Lord of the rings source book

So if theirs anyone in the UK that wants to trade send me a message.

cheers pete


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Check out my thread on here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87656

I have an entire Dark Eldar army for sale, if you have cash. I may also consider part-trade for your WFB Chaos stuff if you could provide more detail on what you have.


----------

